# Who Else Gets Calls About Easy Fixes That Home Owners Can Do



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

i had a few calls this month for smells coming from p-traps in basements and u know i get there.. and is always the same thing.. dryed out traps.. so i pour a lil bleach and water down it.. and fixed.. 10 mins and when i tell them its a 120.00 service call they are like what for putting some bleach and water down my p-trap.. i could of done that my self.. well .. why didnt u ...?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

In cases like that. I will run the floor drain a few feet make sure it drains. Than flush it with water.

I am all about making it look like it was harder than what it was. Makes it easier to collect when the job is done. :yes::yes:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a secret to repeat business, when a basement, laundry or shower in the guest bath smells, I tell them to run water, but joke that I can run out and charge them if they prefer.

If that doesn't resolve the issue, then I come out.

I've gotten referrals for large jobs this way, one, a real estate agent, constantly sends me new work for new home-buyers.

A simple conversation over the phone, explained that her laundry floor drain needed two cups of water, took me five minutes to 'splain, led to untold thousands saved in advertising and profits.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I usually just explain to the HO that the trap seal must be maintained, and give them some brief instructions to try before they have me come out.

They usually really appreciate a little free advice and call me the next time they really need my service. 

It may not be for everyone, but I have picked up a lot of good customers that way.

I said I do this actually my wife does it. They call back the next day thanking her, she has been with me for 29 yrs. and knows the questions to ask the HO. We want their money, but sometimes it pays a lot more in the long run.

I'm not saying you did anything wrong at all, if you roll out you deserve to be paid...

Same thing on septic systems. We ask when the last time the tank was serviced, if it has been 6 yrs or more, get your tank serviced so you don't pay me to come out to tell you this in person, all I can clear is from the tank back to the house. 99% of the time it's the tank or field line.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I usually just explain to the HO that the trap seal must be maintained, and give them some brief instructions to try before they have me come out.
> 
> They usually really appreciate a little free advice and call me the next time they really need my service.
> 
> It may not be for everyone, but I have picked up a lot of good customers that way.


Great idea.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Great idea.


Seems to work for you and me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

And me.

OTH:
I know how to change the oil in my truck and choose not to.

It is not always about pinching pennies. Sometimes people hire you to do what seems to be the simple of tasks simply because they don't want to do it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> And me.
> 
> OTH:
> I know how to change the oil in my truck and choose not to.
> ...


We always give them that option as well.

I have a widow lady that her husband use to put bleach and hot water in the a/c trap each yr. It was easy to get to, but she prefers to have us come by and do it for her. She has the bleach and a pitcher handy and I charge her a 1/2 hr to go by once a yr.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I replaced a toilet seat for an old widow today.....she was 408 years old.....there was no way.....


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

We light the firepace for an old lady every year becuse it scares her. She loves us!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> We always give them that option as well.
> 
> I have a widow lady that her husband use to put bleach and hot water in the a/c trap each yr. It was easy to get to, but she prefers to have us come by and do it for her. She has the bleach and a pitcher handy and I charge her a 1/2 hr to go by once a yr.


Does she have milk n cookies waiting for you too?lol.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Does she have milk n cookies waiting for you too?lol.


No, but we do sit and chat for a few min.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

How can anyone win? We complain when the home owner does simple tasks of installing a lavatory faucet, toilet, or supply line yet we will tell them how to maintain a smell that is toxic. I am not saying what anyone has done is wrong. I am simply pointing out that we cannot have it go both ways. 

The other day a restaurant called due to having a smell in the bathroom area with floor drains and no auto fill. Discovered a vent cut off in a wall located above the bathroom is the air handler pushing the methane gas throughout the restaurant. You never know what it is until you take a look.

Free advice rarely is the reason you’re given thousands of dollars’ worth of jobs it is your experience, professionalism, and value to the customer.

Affordable inform the customer that you have done this many times and you understand that sadly in many cases it will not take too much time at all to complete. It is at this point I discover what the customer does and how long it took him or her to become the expert in their profession. I then simply ask if that information, education, and experience is given free to their customers.Most customers wil smile as you have given them a compliment that they are indeed an expert in their field and quickly agree with you.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We don't all see things the same way Richard. You may get rich at this and I won't. I have had a lot of my customers for 30 yrs. I am willing to give a little. 

And if they can install a faucet, more power to them.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> We don't all see things the same way Richard. You may get rich at this and I won't. I have had a lot of my customers for 30 yrs. I am willing to give a little.
> 
> And if they can install a faucet, more power to them.


Let's put another tack on it, if you and I arbitrarily and completely agree on something, it must be a good idea.

I'm not telling customers how to re-pipe a hydronic system or do a bath addition, and I HAVE seen licensed individuals do that on another forum....half a dozen licensed pro's going the distance to display their knowledge to a complete stranger, God only knows what the H/O did to the piping, that they encouraged all along.

I'm just telling them to pour two cups of water into a drain and call if the smell persists.

This is one task I can't look a customer in the eye and ask for payment if I haven't at least given them the option to simply pour some water down a drain first.

It's ironic that an act of conscience turned out to be such an excellent marketing tool.

***


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Grumpy

And I as well can feel good about that. I am just not turned towards sucking every cent that I could out of every cust. I come in contact with.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

or to make some money sell a primer line and fix it permanently maybe? :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

And again, I am not insinuating that Affordable did anything wrong.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Went to a sisters house of an old customer of mine.
1. GD not working.
2. Pop-up assembly not working.
No problem, replaced moen trip lever for pop-up and pushed reset on GD. She was running late so I left invoice with son. Oh boy!
She calls next day telling me I'm a theif because she called some other plbg companies, and they all said I should have told her over the phone to push the reset!
She played me all along.
I let it go.
About 6 months later I was working for her sister and she asked me how it went? She about went balistic to find I was never paid. She paid me what her sister owed me n said ill take care of her. 

Had it been just the GD I would have told her over the phone what to try but she had two problems. 

Now I'm just rambling.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I also give free advice over the phone for something like a dry trap. These customers will always call you back as well as refer me to more customers. However, I would not do it on a commercial building.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I replaced a toilet seat for an old widow today.....she was 408 years old.....there was no way.....


Was she a vampire?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Pinnacle said:


> or to make some money sell a primer line and fix it permanently maybe? :thumbup:


 Vegatable oil will do the job


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Was she a vampire?


 Hey, don't knock it, its old money!


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Vegatable oil will do the job


 :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RV anti freeze is another.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Stuff with newspaper, pour some rockite, shoot some expanding foam, and finish off with PL 400. That should do the trick.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Vegatable oil will do the job


Or anti freeze


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Stuff with newspaper, pour some rockite, shoot some expanding foam, and finish off with PL 400. That should do the trick.


Then why bothers to put in floor drain if we all planned to "cement" it over??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> Or anti freeze


 I can see using rv anti freeze.. regular auto anti freeze is a no no


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> Or anti freeze


Kills dogs


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Kills dogs


Was that the point?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> We don't all see things the same way Richard. You may get rich at this and I won't. I have had a lot of my customers for 30 yrs. I am willing to give a little.
> 
> And if they can install a faucet, more power to them.


 

Sorry this has nothing to do with getting rich I am an employee not an owner. I am not getting rich doing this kind of job and even if I was an owner I still would not get rich with this kind of job. Your post is more of a sound bite than having any real meaning.It has more to do with not wanting to waste your time than going over to do the job.


Personally I would rather see the *****ing stop about customers doing thier own thing and that is my point. One hand has an experienced plumber telling a customer to do their own work and next they are complaining that the customer is doing thier own work.Again this is my point. The money is irrelevant.Go over and do it for free if that is what you want to do.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Sorry this has nothing to do with getting rich I am an employee not an owner. I am not getting rich doing this kind of job and even if I was an owner I still would not get rich with this kind of job. Your post is more of a sound bite than having any real meaning.It has more to do with not wanting to waste your time than going over to do the job.
> 
> 
> Personally I would rather see the *****ing stop about customers doing thier own thing and that is my point. One hand has an experienced plumber telling a customer to do their own work and next they are complaining that the customer is doing thier own work.Again this is my point. The money is irrelevant.Go over and do it for free if that is what you want to do.


Sorry Richard, your just wrong about that. And I see about as much meaning in your post. Like I said, people see things differently.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Richard, I have an idea.

Relate Mine and Ricks reasons for why we suggest pouring water into a dry trap as an alternative to us making the trip there first, the way it brings in more business, see what he says.

I am not being underhanded, just curious to see how he might react.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Kills dogs


Good point, although I don't think a dog could fit its tongue through the grate and down inside the trap. 

What is different about RV anti freeze?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Plumb Bob said:


> Good point, although I don't think a dog could fit its tongue through the grate and down inside the trap.
> 
> What is different about RV anti freeze?


either way you should dispose of anti-freeze properly, it could contaminate ground water.

:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Or the drain that mysteriously unclogs before you arrive......


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> either way you should dispose of anti-freeze properly, it could contaminate ground water.
> 
> :thumbup:


RV antifreeze is non toxic.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> Good point, although I don't think a dog could fit its tongue through the grate and down inside the trap.
> 
> What is different about RV anti freeze?


 Less chemical in rv as more biogradeable? Auto have more chemical and lubes to work against the heat as well freezing, etc.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Richard, I have an idea.
> 
> Relate Mine and Ricks reasons for why we suggest pouring water into a dry trap as an alternative to us making the trip there first, the way it brings in more business, see what he says.
> 
> I am not being underhanded, just curious to see how he might react.


 
Grumpy here is how I relate to your post. You said if it was commercial you would not tell them to pour water in the trap. Why not? If you would not do it for commercial why in the world would you then do it to a home owner?
If I agreed with Rick we would both be wrong.
Here is why Rick is wrong; he made it about money and stating a ridiculous statement about getting rich on 125 dollars. It has nothing to do with money. In my post here is my first paragraph and my point. 
QUOTE
How can anyone win? We complain when the home owner does simple tasks of installing a lavatory faucet, toilet, or supply line yet we will tell them how to maintain a smell that is toxic. I am not saying what anyone has done is wrong. I am simply pointing out that we cannot have it go both ways.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Dan said:


> We light the firepace for an old lady every year becuse it scares her. She loves us!


 Now thats customer service! Great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Grumpy and rick I understand what you are stating and I know how a business is run. I had a business for 15 years that I sold. I gave away free advice at that time hell I even did free jobs. I still donate my time away freely when I deem it to be the thing to do. Show me where I have said it is wrong to do. I have not said it is wrong and I do not think l affordable did anything wrong. He did not do a disservice to the customer.

 I also have seen both of you complain about home owners doing their own work or buying their own materials to install. I don’t care what you do or how you do it however I like to see consistency. We throw crap out there when it benefits us and will reverse that same crap when it again benefits us.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What they are describing, I think, is proactively building a relationship of trust with their customers, Richard.

Rather than always going for the sell, it is sometimes a good idea to offer to let the customer "fix" small problems themselves if they want to do so.

Rather than standing there with your hand out for $120 - $150 dollars for pouring water into a dry trap (or changing a flapper), you can show the customer you are looking out for their best interests by offering them some simple advice over the phone and telling them that if it doesn't work, call me back and we'll find the real problem.

It's really a win/win IMO.

Sure you could show up, see that it's a dry trap and then cable it before pouring water in, or try to awe them with your brilliant salesmanship, but then you've missed the chance to demonstrate that you are an honorable plumber.

There's a good chance that $120 dollars was a poor investment of your time.

In my experience people trust plumbers _when they are trustworthy_...and set the yellow pages aside once they've found a good plumber.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Grumpy and rick I understand what you are stating and I know how a business is run. I had a business for 15 years that I sold. I gave away free advice at that time hell I even did free jobs. I still donate my time away freely when I deem it to be the thing to do. Show me where I have said it is wrong to do. I have not said it is wrong and I do not think l affordable did anything wrong. He did not do a disservice to the customer.
> 
> I also have seen both of you complain about home owners doing their own work or buying their own materials to install. I don’t care what you do or how you do it however I like to see consistency. We throw crap out there when it benefits us and will reverse that same crap when it again benefits us.


Show me one time that I have ever complained about anyone doing their own work or furnishing material.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

i got called out on a holiday on an emergency call to a strip club all they told me was that their toilet wouldnt flush it was an hour away and we have a four hour min for after hours and holiday emergency's, i showed up and rehooked up the chain to the flapper, filled out my paperwork, got it signed and went home. 0.o


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i got called out on a holiday on an emergency call to a strip club all they told me was that their toilet wouldnt flush it was an hour away and we have a four hour min for after hours and holiday emergency's, i showed up and rehooked up the chain to the flapper, filled out my paperwork, got it signed and went home. 0.o


I've had ones like that too. Not at that particular venue, but easy big dollar calls. Someone once called me out because they didn't know how to use their diverter handle on a 3 handle shower faucet. 3 hour charge for that one...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Sometimes we get called when there is a fire! lol!:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's one I cannot laugh about, because some day all of us could be in this scenario. Happens to many that use their hands over a lifetime.


Old fellow called me, said his shower faucet is broke. Water is running. He sounds nonchalant, seemed not to be urgent. 

So I schedule the call, come out a few hours after the initial call came in.



I get there, the whole back of the house when I enter is like a fog from the steam created by the hot water coming out of the faucet in the shower.

Can't even imagine how much water and how that heater was keeping up with that much water loss. 

It's one of those older faucets, a faucet rarely installed in this area but known for its quality. 

When he turned the faucet on he didn't have the hand strength to turn it back off. It was slightly stuck in the hot position. 

It took little to no effort for me to turn it back off, problem solved instantly. 


I also see leaks that freak people out when they've shut off valves thinking the water is turned off, and it isn't. I go and tighten the handle or handles, instantly shuts the water off.

Hand strength and slowly losing that over your lifetime is very scary, very demeaning. 

You get no hero cookie for using your body that much because in the end, you're going to need those very hands to feed/take care of yourself. 

Getting old has it's negatives that many won't discuss/talk about in this profession. It's pretty much left to find out on your own, like everyone usually does.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I wasnt joking, but true sometimes yes you have to be on the scene. fire alarms went off because of a blown sprinkler which was pouring onto the main breaker panel and they called us , arrived no fire, fire trucks and lights and the plumber needs to shut it down. At this point we were unlocking the fire main chains and ankle deep in water to shut her down !


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i got called out on a holiday on an emergency call to a strip club all they told me was that their toilet wouldnt flush it was an hour away and we have a four hour min for after hours and holiday emergency's, i showed up and rehooked up the chain to the flapper, filled out my paperwork, got it signed and went home. 0.o


Yep...get one of those every once in a blue moon :thumbup:

The rules are that if you have to drive out to the job, the customer has to pay for it. 

Only the owner gets to choose to give service for free


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Yep...get one of those every once in a blue moon :thumbup:
> 
> The rules are that if you have to drive out to the job, the customer has to pay for it.
> 
> Only the owner gets to choose to give service for free


That's exactly how it should be. As an employee your time at work isn't yours to give. You're being compensated by your employer.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> What they are describing, I think, is proactively building a relationship of trust with their customers, Richard.
> 
> Rather than always going for the sell, it is sometimes a good idea to offer to let the customer "fix" small problems themselves if they want to do so.
> 
> ...



It may be old school, but it pays off for us, plus I feel good about it.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> It may be old school, but it pays off for us, plus I feel good about it.


Feel good? It's not about feeling good, it's about selling and making the most money possible.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Feel good? It's not about feeling good, it's about selling and making the most money possible.


Some would argue that a balance between the two will lead to a more fulfilling life.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Some would argue that a balance between the two will lead to a more fulfilling life.


Of course. If we nickle and dime our present a potential clients what will we have?


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Yesterday before installing an outdoor shower i got the line "I'd do it myself but I'm not very handy". Lol. What's that mean?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

We have an old lady that call us and just want us to go around and check everything make sure their is no leaks on faucets hose bibs showers or drains takes about half an hour charge her like 75$ and she always has a goodie bag for use to take along with brownies


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> What they are describing, I think, is proactively building a relationship of trust with their customers, Richard.
> 
> Rather than always going for the sell, it is sometimes a good idea to offer to let the customer "fix" small problems themselves if they want to do so.
> 
> ...


 
Why are we not grabbing my context and content? It has nothing to do with money. It has nothing to do with building trust or a relationship. Read my very first paragraph of my very first post. Again I do not care what anyone does or how they operate their business. Old school garbage is when you cannot debate the facts reducing the argument to the ridiculous and then try to discredit the other person. To state I am out to get rich charging 125 dollars is ludicrous and absurd when in fact the same people saying that stated they have made thousands of dollars from the free advice.

I am and have always been about building relationships 80% of my efforts are with relationships, 10% educating the client and 10 % deals with consulting. I coach and teach building relationships and somehow some of you are trying to change the facts to a money grabbing hungry sob. Show me anywhere where I have said giving free advice is wrong. Again it is not about this, 

MY POINT IS AND HAS BEEN THIS

Plumbers complaining that home owners are doing their own work and or buying their own products then these same plumbers offer up advice to the home owner on how to do their own work. It seems people want to sit on the side of the fence when it benefits them. Why do homeowners do their own work? It is because we encourage this to happen in our trade.

This is my point nothing more nothing less.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is the answer. If jo consumer is installing his own plumbing he might and can cause a health hazard. to him self or neighbors. Cross contamination, fire, or what ever else. If we as honest plumbers goto n fix bogus things for people and charge a service fee $120-$150. Then the customer will never call us back. will also tell every body they know how hard they got screwed. I believe the average person will tell atleast 20 people how hard you f'd them. If you say hey pour water down your drain. it could work. If not I will take a look. Then your a great guy and the average person will tell 5 people how awesome you are. We as good business pro's should now this. I have tossed in a few flappers or fixed a toilet handle. I got the customers friends calling me. Family also. It is not a double standard. Its smart biz and if you learn something from this thread your a better person for it.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

People call a plumber when they can't or wont do something themselves.

When my customers call me, I ask as many questions as I can about their plumbing issue (pre qualify). If they can't or wont answer questions, and want me there, they know what the minimum charge is. :thumbup:

As far as telling someone to pour water down a floor drain first and call if the problem persists, of course I'd tell them to do that.:yes: It's like telling someone to flush a toilet, or run the sink first before you come out.

Often enough, when the issue has a simple fix, (like a superficial hair clog in a lav or tub drain, or pour water in a floor drain) I'll have the customer watch me repair it in hopes that they can save money when it happens again. Then I charge them our agreed upon fee. They appreciate it, and when they call me back, it's for something more valuable than a simple fix.:thumbup:

Bottom line, I try to quell any "over charge" issues before I even get in the van.

Business is about making a profit. Keeping a customer happy is also key in building a solid customer base to stay in business.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Why are we not grabbing my context and content? It has nothing to do with money. It has nothing to do with building trust or a relationship. Read my very first paragraph of my very first post. Again I do not care what anyone does or how they operate their business. Old school garbage is when you cannot debate the facts reducing the argument to the ridiculous and then try to discredit the other person. To state I am out to get rich charging 125 dollars is ludicrous and absurd when in fact the same people saying that stated they have made thousands of dollars from the free advice.
> 
> I am and have always been about building relationships 80% of my efforts are with relationships, 10% educating the client and 10 % deals with consulting. I coach and teach building relationships and somehow some of you are trying to change the facts to a money grabbing hungry sob. Show me anywhere where I have said giving free advice is wrong. Again it is not about this,
> 
> ...


This thread is about odor near a potentially dry trap, not about encouraging customers to do their own plumbing work. 

Pouring water in a dry trap isn't plumbing work. 

I think we all agree that once a plumber drives out, a charge must be made. Only the shop owner can waive a charge if he/she thinks it appropriate for some reason.

What many are saying here is that driving out knowing that it is likely a dry trap without telling the customer before you take the service call is self-defeating. 

But if that's how you want to roll...go for it.


----------

